# Portafilter Alignment



## Simp88 (Feb 2, 2021)

Hi,

I have a barrister express and when locking in the Portafilter it's slightly off centre. The below is not my machine but as you can see the Portafilter is locked quite far to the right and Im front of the steam wand.

Does anyone know why this is the case? Is there any issue with this? And is there a way to 'fix' it?


----------



## crowlies (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't think it's any thing to worry about, the handle will naturally tighten in further to the right over time as the seal wears and hardens. Mine didn't align from new and I just undid the spout slightly so it aligned with the cups


----------

